# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Can i trace dependents cells on another sheet?

## gaftalik

Hi everyone, 

Is it possible when auditing a formula to trace the dependent cells or to highlight them even if they are on another sheet ,because Excel 2003 only trace cells on exisiting sheet ! 


Thank you much .

----------


## oldchippy

If you have a cell on Sheet1 linked to say Sheet2!A1, when using the Formula Audit toolbar, trace precedents, it draws a dashed line to another sheet, if you double-click on the line it will open the "Go to" dialog box with the cell reference shown. If you click on that you go to the cell on Sheet2.

Another quick way to jump from the linked cell on Sheet1 to Sheet2!A1 is by double-clicking on the cell in Sheet1. Note: For this to work you must first go to Tools > Options > Edit and switch off "Edit directly in cell".

----------


## gaftalik

That worked well thank you much !

----------


## oldchippy

Glad to help  - thanks for the feedback

----------


## Pakornphat

Thank you. You help me.

----------

